# ACTION RHOM PICS



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thought i'd post some pics of my rhom, Lockjaw, having a go at my algae scraper and fingers.
Please click and enlarge for better quality pics (i hope)
All comments greatly apreciated







particularly if you think the pics are to dark/light, which pic is your favourite etc

Rather than keep starting new topics, i'll just add any future pics to this post :nod:

Enjoy


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Crikeys.
Well, at least we know hes not as laid back as he seems.
He dOES have the killer attitude


----------



## Ralf (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Crikeys.
> Well, at least we know hes not as laid back as he seems.
> He dOES have the killer attitude
> 
> ...


Thanks Gordeez, i think he's got a personality disorder








somedays he's pretty laid back, others he's a mean mofo








some days he doesn't mind my hand in the tank, others i wouldn't even think about putting my hand in. Usually depends on when he was last fed.
He seems to have lightened up a lot since i changed the decor, when the setup was heavily planted he was a much darker colour.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

ahhhh Yorky, you once again amaze us all with these pics...
do you ever get tired of making people jealous?! j/k

anyways, nice pics...and beautiful fish


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

damn thats a nice fish.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Great fish!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Dam thats a nice rhom, I WANT IT!!!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

That`s an agressive killer!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thankyou very much guys for looking and commenting








took this pic about 10 minutes ago


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

As always I'm impressed.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

thats cool


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

Dam dude that fish is tight i just got a 7" altuvie a week ago hope he is this crazy!!!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

damn there awesome pics you have of him


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

u could win potm ever month. amazing as usual. do u have any idea what kind of rhom that is???


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Pete, that thing should be registered as a dangerous weapon !!

I love it when mine does that. He's been sitting dead centre of his tank tonight eyeballing the dog with THAT look on his face....

Fantastic pics again, mate.

Rich


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

amazing photography, good job


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Yes, very impressive little rhom you have there. Im equaly impressed with your camera shots though. Brilliant.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I like em. Personally I think your rhom looks better with his new lighter color as well, much more textured looking


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

he looks pissed


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> I like em. Personally I think your rhom looks better with his new lighter color as well, much more textured looking
> [snapback]852503[/snapback]​


I was just about to say that.
I kinda like this look. not to dark, but not too bright.
Def. a Nice Fish!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys, i'm liking the lighter look to, he seems quite happy with his new decor.








and its much lighter which makes it easier to take pics :nod:


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

i have a quick question... How big is ur tank? and are u using co2?

SOrri to get off topic...

Bythe way the fish is awsome...im thinking of getting a rhom

p.s. what kind of rhom is that?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

wow...I dont know where to start. there are three things that I am very impressed with here....

one...the aggressiveness & overall look of your rhom

two...the decor/plants/background of your tank. very nice!!









three...the superb image quality and timing

what is the name of that background?? I like it a lot

also, do u know what kind of rhom that is??


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i hope you know that you own my favorite fish on this site







. hes always freakin opening his mouth!!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

double post


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

Those pics are truely amazing


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

cool pictures, but i say stick your finger in there with him, and see his real action


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i like that one shot with him facein you


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

shoe997bed263 said:


> u could win potm ever month. amazing as usual. do u have any idea what kind of rhom that is???
> [snapback]852392[/snapback]​





l2ob said:


> i have a quick question... How big is ur tank? and are u using co2?
> 
> SOrri to get off topic...
> Bythe way the fish is awsome...im thinking of getting a rhom
> ...





JesseD said:


> wow...I dont know where to start. there are three things that I am very impressed with here....
> 
> one...the aggressiveness & overall look of your rhom
> 
> ...


DUDE!!!!! WE ALL ARE WAITING................WHAT KIND OF RHOM IS THAT? I WILL NOT BE ABLE TO SLEEP TONITE....

BTW, THAT FISH IS OF THE HINGES







I SHALL GET ONE...


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice fish mate.. I like the tank a lot.

what is the back ground?


----------



## ttman (Jan 14, 2003)

dayum nice pics & fish!!!  u should win POTM soon.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

JesseD said:


> wow...I dont know where to start. there are three things that I am very impressed with here....
> 
> one...the aggressiveness & overall look of your rhom
> 
> ...


First off... you have a bad ass psycho rhom!!!









I too, would like to know what you used as your background.. and how big of a tank you have!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for commenting guys








the setup is 180 litres, around 48 gallons i think,
the background is from back-to-nature, expensive but realistic looking, they also do a wood effect background,
I used to use c02 when the setup was heavily planted, but now i've only got a few plants i've taken it out. gonna use it on my next setup though.
I havent got a clue as to the type of rhom he is, found him in my lfs.
Hope this answers your questions guys









here's a few more pics i took yesterday


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

awesome, awesome, awesome!!!!!! Beautiful pictures! Love the tank! That fish is nuts!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: i think the pics look green

but i love him lighter
he looks alot better,like a whole new guy


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys









Here's a couple more pics of him tetra hunting


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

always amazed


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thought i'd also include this closeup pic of one of his teeth, knocked out by the algae scraper


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

your pictures are always excellent, post away...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey Yorkie, if you want a Challenge, try getting a shot of the Tetra's....:laugh:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Hey Yorkie, if you want a Challenge, try getting a shot of the Tetra's....:laugh:
> [snapback]855432[/snapback]​


will this do?
Havent edited it except to resize. (still dont know how to use photoshop







)


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Brilliant pics mate, that fish is so photogenic it's untrue. My evil sod won't even look at a camera, let alone pose for pictures...

Rich


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

caribekeeper said:


> Brilliant pics mate, that fish is so photogenic it's untrue. My evil sod won't even look at a camera, let alone pose for pictures...
> 
> Rich
> [snapback]855666[/snapback]​


Thanks Rich, I think my rhom is probably as sick of the sight of my camera as you guys are of the number of pics i've posted








I'm sure your rhom will get used to you eventually









Gordeez, here's another pic of one of the tetra's, I'm glad you threw down the challenge, otherwise i would never have noticed how malnourished they are. Only got them a couple of days ago from my lfs where they obviously weren't fed very often







look how sunken his chest looks


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

dude!! tetra buddies!! tahts awesome


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics man

waht kind of rhom do you have?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> nice pics man
> 
> waht kind of rhom do you have?
> [snapback]856302[/snapback]​


Henry-sorry but i havent got a clue as to what sort of rhom he is, he was in my lfs marked as a black piranha, and they didnt have a clue as to which river he came out of. AQnyone like to hazard a guess?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Gordeez, here's another pic of one of the tetra's, I'm glad you threw down the challenge, otherwise i would never have noticed how malnourished they are. Only got them a couple of days ago from my lfs where they obviously weren't fed very often
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never noticed there stomachs.

Those were some good shots of those little fockers :laugh:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Never noticed there stomachs.
> 
> Those were some good shots of those little fockers :laugh:
> 
> ...


Thanks Gordeez, they are bloody hard to get clear pics of, what with the fact that they are constantly on the move, avoiding the rhom









Also still working on the hand feeding. Its hard to take pics with one hand while watching my fingers on the other hand








I WILL get better pics :nod: 
he's still a bit unpredictable, which is why i havent got a pic of him actually taking the bite, i cant help but flinch a little


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

I got me a tenner in my pocket says you wouldn't do that with my rhom, Pete.......!!

Rich


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

caribekeeper said:


> I got me a tenner in my pocket says you wouldn't do that with my rhom, Pete.......!!
> 
> Rich
> [snapback]856823[/snapback]​


I think your tenner is safe Rich, i've had my rhom a couple of years and i'm only now getting the confidence to try it. Mine could do quite a bit of damage to a finger or two, yours would probably have my hand off


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

C'mon mate....where's your sense of adventure?

{in me pockets with me hands, he says....}

Rich


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

caribekeeper said:


> C'mon mate....where's your sense of adventure?
> 
> {in me pockets with me hands, he says....}
> 
> ...


too right mate, i'd like to have some fingers left to pick the tenner up


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Tomorrow morning, water change day...I dread that. 12" of rhom assisting with the syphon hose, snatching it out of my hand, chewing on the end, and generally fcuking me about.

Does yours try and help with maintainence, mate ?

Rich


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Thanks Gordeez, they are bloody hard to get clear pics of, what with the fact that they are constantly on the move, avoiding the rhom
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Yea they are. Its an interesting challenge to try and take
pictures of something SMALL and tiny.



caribekeeper said:


> I got me a tenner in my pocket says you wouldn't do that with my rhom, Pete.......!!
> Rich
> [snapback]856823[/snapback]​











Add my Beer money to that Tenner ($1.93)


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> :laugh: Yea they are. Its an interesting challenge to try and take
> pictures of something SMALL and tiny.
> 
> 
> ...


Thought you drank JD....dont get much of that for $1.93








The tetra's are a pig to get a decent photo of, although Twitch makes it look easy with his pics of his tiger barbs, 
i had to take about 40 pics before i got anything resembling a decent neon tetra pic









Rich, my rhom used to be a nightmare when it came to tank maintenance, but he's got quite used to me now. he only freaks if the net is in the water. He destroyed my net when i had to transfere him into the waste bin temporarily when i emptied the tank to fit the backing. (the bin was the only container i had available)

only kiddin Death


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Your pictures (especially of the tetras- DAMN!) make me weep!! Beautiful fish and tank and photos!


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

nice piranha mine doesnt do that dam wuss


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Thought you drank JD....dont get much of that for $1.93
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to drink JD, But im saving up for a house, So no more buying it for me








As for Twitch, He has a Bad Ass Set up. His camera is no joke.
Along with the 50mm 1.8 Lense... But im sure it took him several shots too.


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

that last photo definately POTM!!!! hey my rhoms getting darker now yorkie and more and more evil!!! woha ha ha ha ha!

You managed to get that fish food yet m8?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> I used to drink JD, But im saving up for a house, So no more buying it for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a cunning plan....steal Twitch's camera, then sell it and buy a house, its probably worth enough










sharpteeth said:


> that last photo definately POTM!!!! hey my rhoms getting darker now yorkie and more and more evil!!! woha ha ha ha ha!
> 
> You managed to get that fish food yet m8?
> [snapback]858472[/snapback]​


Working on it for you mate....I'm at work at the mo but will let you know what the crack is, bell me tomorrow evening dude.
As for your rhom, i told you he'd be a mean mofo when he grows up.....fed him any of Jo's guppys lately?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

His favourite food, prawns


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Here's a pic showing he opens his mouth just as wide when attacking as he does when yawning


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Thats some nice photos!

Damn cool pictures









What camera do you have?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Stugge said:


> Thats some nice photos!
> 
> Damn cool pictures
> 
> ...


Thanks Stugge, the camera is a canon G5, 
i'd like a digital SLR, but they are out of my price range at the moment


----------



## Paulice (Oct 28, 2004)

caribekeeper said:
 

> Rich
> [snapback]852424[/snapback]​


You've got a great Rohm there yorkshire
And even better pic's keep up the great work

Paul

RICH Love your sig mate!

Stick to your phone cam though!

:laugh:







:laugh:









Paul


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Damned man !!!!!

Those pics are "GREAT" , what a good action gives your rhom to you









People must almost thinking these pics are from a first quality-fish-magazine , whats your secret yorkshire ??
I think you have the best knowledge , experience of a proffesional









I'm so jealous , teach me man how you make this beautiful stuff


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

very nice shots m8 good job

what watt have you got on ya tank


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys. Glad you like the pics









Stingray, i know very little about photography. I won my 1st pic comp in september here on p-fury, with a cheep point and shoot kodak camera. Since then i've become interested in takin pics and bought myself a canon G5. The main thing i've learnt in the 4 months i've been interested in photography is take lots of photo's, there's bound to be a good one in there eventualy :laugh:

Jack, the lighting is two 25 watt power-glo aquarium lights. I cant reccommend them enough.







I used them when the tank was verry heavily planted :nod:


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Those pictures are priceless!!!!
Amazing!!!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> The tetra's are a pig to get a decent photo of, although Twitch makes it look easy with his pics of his tiger barbs,
> i had to take about 40 pics before i got anything resembling a decent neon tetra pic
> 
> 
> ...


It's alot of work, most frustrating of all is when you've got a shot dialed in and as you're pressing the shutter your Green Terror pounces out from off the frame and scatters your subject. I've got a few "barb" shots that turned into "out of focus green terror shot and barb tail in upper right corner" shots. My girlfriend has been looking at me funny since I was alone upstairs taking pictures of the fish and shouted "YOU f*cking ASSHOLE!#@!#@#" but what else can ya do?









As I'd said before, the lighter color of your rhom is a definate definate improvement. He looked good before, but he looks great now. The rhom stalking the tetras shots are definately my favorite, really good stuff


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Nice pics again Pete...one day either you're coming down here or I'm bringing my rhom up to you for a decent pic of him!!!

Good work mate...

Rich


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

jesussssssss

very nice pics.........and fish of course!!!!


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

damn thats what i call a fishtank, how many gallons is that?is that backtonature back ground? how did you order and how much was the price? im sorry to ask so much questions but wow, love the background and your rhom, damn.. your set. you got a sweet ass fish, sweet ass tank, wow







this could make another piranha hobbyest go nuts lookin at your picture


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow very nice quality and RAGE!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very nice pic,s look,s awesome to me









your rhom rock,s men


----------



## bigredbellyfellor (Dec 5, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> Thought i'd post some pics of my rhom, Lockjaw, having a go at my algae scraper and fingers.
> Please click and enlarge for better quality pics (i hope)
> All comments greatly apreciated
> 
> ...


Ur the man!!!!!! Fantastic fish, tank, decor, pictures, etc


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys for all the kind words









I know what you mean elTwitch, turn to pick my beer up and he pulls off a massive yawn








He's definately a lot lighter, almost silver now, and i think i like these colours









Stranger- the tank is 180 liters, and i got the backing from my lfs. its expensive but i like the look and its much less maintenance than when the setup was heavily planted. I've also fitted an extra internal filter behind the right hand side .

Here's a couple more pic of him goin for the scraper.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice Yorkie, I like the top shot, it's alot more dynamic than the other two. Great work as always


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> *Nice Yorkie, I like the top shot*, it's alot more dynamic than the other two. Great work as always
> [snapback]879402[/snapback]​











That shot is Sweet! That little focker doesnt like that....foregot what its called


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

beautiful fish, the last pic is potm material


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

What kind of background do you have?

looks good


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > *Nice Yorkie, I like the top shot*, it's alot more dynamic than the other two. Great work as always
> ...


Hey Gordeez, he seems to hate the scraper even more when there's tetra's in the tank. Its as if he's defending his food source









I put 10 neons and 10 zebra danio's in the other day and nearly all the danio's have gone already. they dont seem to last as long as the tetra's, obviously not got the same survival instincts


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i hate you yorkie
those pics are too good and they dont have any green in them


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Death in # said:


> dam i hate you yorkie
> those pics are too good and they dont have any green in them
> [snapback]880232[/snapback]​


Cheers mate








sorry about taking the piss about your green pics, you know we are only kidding.









how easy are water dragons to keep? my mate has offered me his for free. its about a foot long, not including tail


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > dam i hate you yorkie
> ...


they are easy to keep
just they are garbage disposals 
they like to eat and climb 
then sh*t in there bath bowl,so just keep the water clean and mist the tank daily and they are pretty easy to keep healthy


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Just need to talk the other half into letting me have it then








Thank mate.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Graet pics as usual Yorkie..............how about a pic of whats going on behind that background? I still dont get how the tank is getting filtered so well?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Cobra said:


> Graet pics as usual Yorkie..............how about a pic of whats going on behind that background? I still dont get how the tank is getting filtered so well?
> [snapback]880334[/snapback]​


I'll get some pics for you tomorrow mate.
the setup basically has two internal canister filters, which are both situated behind the outcrop of rock on the right hand side of the tank. one of the filters is what comes built into the tank, which is made by juwel. the other filter is just a power head with a foam filter attached. this pumps much more water so i use it to provide the water circulation around the tank and current for the rhom to swim in while the juwel filter does most of the filtration.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


Good looking, Aggressive, and Smart fish!
Complete Package there :laugh:


----------



## 8-Ball (Jul 5, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> Thought i'd post some pics of my rhom, Lockjaw, having a go at my algae scraper and fingers.
> Please click and enlarge for better quality pics (i hope)
> All comments greatly apreciated
> 
> ...










THATS A BAD AZZ FISH!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Amazing shots Yorkie


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

:rasp: just saying NICE FISH MAN


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

that is the most beatiful Rhom i have ever seen. i love the blue.


----------

